# Como calcular el Rise Time de un MOSFET



## elektriko (Abr 23, 2013)

Hola como les va, estoy realizando el control de un motor con PWM utilizando un MOSFET, pero para calcular la corriente para calcular la capacitancia parasita del gate del MOSFET pues  necesito calcular el rise time (tiempo se subida), con que se va cargando la capacitancia parasita.
Estoy utilizando un PWM de 10KHz y un MOSFET IRFZ44N.
Teoricamente estoy calculando la corriente de gate que consume en un pequeño instante para la capacitancia parasita, pero el libro que consulte no especifica como calcular el rise time, solo da un ejemplo donde ya especifica el rise time.
Gracias espero y me puedan hechar la mao saludos!


----------



## desertor (Abr 27, 2013)

Hola te recomiendo que teóricamente le preguntes a un profesor, pero practimanete se puede medir con un osciloscopio si es que tienes, porque en este foro con todorespeto pero creo que no tienen la capacidad de responderte, necesitas preguntarle a alguien que sepa del tema o de la electrónica de potencia, ya he visto muchos comentarios por aqui donde piensan que para controlar un motor tienen que saturar un MOSFET, cuando eso no es cierto, realmente tiene que estar en la zona ohmica (se debe recordar que las zonas del MOSFET son distintas al BJT, es decir la zona de saturación del BJT equivaldria a la zona lineal del MOSFET y la zona lineal del BJT equivaldria a la zona de de saturación del MOSFET), dicho de otra manera:
Al igual que el BJT, los MOSFET pueden trabajar como un interruptor, aunque en este caso en vez de trabajar entre corte y saturación, se trabaja entre corte y zona óhmica.
Es lo que he visto que varios foristas se han equivocado, incluso "Moderadores", y quizas te preguntaras como es que debe estar en la zona ohmica el MOSFET?, pues si, pero debe ser el voltaje de activación de puerta suficientemente alto (sin pasar el límite de voltaje de gate o puerta), y en este caso mantienes una resistencias en conducción más pequeña, (por eso se esta en la zona ohmica porque varia la resistencia).
Y entre más vequeño sea tu voltaje de gate, mayor resistencia en conducción tendras. 

Para que investigues más te dejo esta fuente:
Electrónica de potencia: Circuitos dispositivos y aplicaciones - Muhammad H. Rashid
Ahi está fundamentado lo que te digo.
Te lo digo porque yo tuve que ponerme a investigar y a leer y leer porque como tu, en los foros a veces hay errores y te pueden llegar a cunfundir, mejor toma un buen libro y lee.
Saludos
PD: hay muchos libros en ingles sobre este tema muy buenos


----------



## chclau (Abr 27, 2013)

Por lo que yo se no es facil de calcular y en general se prefiere simular. Eso es por la relacion cuadratica entre la tension vgs y la corriente id en la zona activa o de saturacion, que es donde va a estar ubicado el mosfet durante la conmutacion. Esa relacion cuadratica complica los calculos.

Es cierto que es muy comun llamar erroneamente, tambien en este foro, a la zona ohmica como de saturacion del Mosfet, pero eso no es porque la gente no sepa sino porque utilizan terminologia heredada del bipolar.

Personalmente no tengo mucha experiencia en analogica pero en el foro me consta que hay gente con mucha experiencia en analogica y potencia.


----------



## hazard_1998 (Abr 28, 2013)

elektriko dijo:


> Hola como les va, estoy realizando el control de un motor con PWM utilizando un MOSFET, pero para calcular la corriente para calcular la capacitancia parasita del gate del MOSFET pues  necesito calcular el rise time (tiempo se subida), con que se va cargando la capacitancia parasita.
> Estoy utilizando un PWM de 10KHz y un MOSFET IRFZ44N.
> Teoricamente estoy calculando la corriente de gate que consume en un pequeño instante para la capacitancia parasita, pero el libro que consulte no especifica como calcular el rise time, solo da un ejemplo donde ya especifica el rise time.
> Gracias espero y me puedan hechar la mao saludos!


estimado elektrico, sin hilar muy fino (descontando las inductancias parasitas de source del mosfet y del layout, inductancias parasitas de drain, que actuan en conjunto con la capacidad miller etc) el tiempo necesario para conmutar la compuerta de dicho mosfet, aplicando una corriente determinada, es simple de calcular, ya que si consideramos que hay que transferir una carga de electrones desde el driver a la compuerta de dicho mosfet y sabiendo cual es la corriente a la cual se carga dicha compuerta. podemos definir que, ΔT = Q/I
Q es la carga de compuerta total Qg(en realidad es la carga de compuerta total equivalente, teniendo en cuenta la carga miller) e I es la corriente a la cual se carga dicha compuerta.

tomando por ejemplo el IRFZ44N:

Qg = 65nC
Ig = 1A
ΔT(rise)= 65nC/1A = 65nS (Id=25A Vg=10V Vds=44V)


Fuente


----------



## opamp (Abr 28, 2013)

Hola elektrico, es muy fácil hablar mal de la gente ; se que en el Foro hay muchos técnicos, ingenieros y docentes universitarios que pueden absolver tu pregunta.

El mosfet que estás analizando IRFZ44N tiene un tr(rise time)típico de 60nS medido a VDD:28V, ID:25A, Rg:12 Ohm, VGS:10V ; segun nos indica el DATASHEET de IR.

Si quieres medir tiempos del orden de 60nS con precisión de 1% tendrías que tener un osciloscopío que te mida tiempos 100veces más breves ,´estamos hablando de 0.60nS esto corresponde a un osciloscopio que mida frecuencias del orden de ; F : 1/0.60nS= 1.67GIGAHERTZ , además de un generador de precisión que inyecte pulsos  donde puedas regular el tr y tf del pulso del GATE del tiempo antes mencionado.

Si dispones de estos instrumentos , puedes realizar tus pruebas como te " recomienda " desertor.

Fácil es hablar cuando no conocemos la envergadura de lo que recomendamos.

No entiendo porqué no te guias con el DATASHEET del IRFZ44N, 10KHz es frec audible y muy molestosa; con tu mosfet he visto variadores de velocidad PWM por encima de los 100KHz.

P.D.: Power Electronics Circuits, Devices, and Applications de M.H. RASHID es un muy buen libro de Electrónica de Potencia y lo he utilizado, te recomiendo los de Kassakian, Ramshaw,SugandhiSugandhi entre otros  ; pero si quieres ir a la fuente original revisa la inmensa literatura de la IEEE y sus Transactions al respecto , que es la bibliografía predominante  citada por M.H. RASHID.

" LA IGNORANCIA NIEGA O AFIRMA ROTUNDAMENTE, LA CIENCIA DUDA ".............Voltaire.


----------



## elektriko (Abr 28, 2013)

Hola gracias a todos por responder pues yo me estoy basando en el libro: 
Switching Power Supply Design - Abraham I. Pressman
En el capitulo 9 MOSFET Power Transistors and Input Drive Circuits.
Ahi pone un ejemplo de como calcular la corriente de puerta de un transitor MOSFET pero me duda es la siguiente en una parte del texto indica esto:
"Entonces de las ecuación anteriores para un tiempo de subida (rise time dt o tr) de la puerta de 50 ns, obtenemos:" (esta utilizando un Mofet MTM7N45)
Y luego pone las firmulas que se tienen que utilizar para calcular la corriente de gate, pero creo que en este caso esta suponiendo el raise time?
Entonces pondria poner el raistam que quisiera yo o el que se me de la gana? o pongo el que vienen en la hoja de datos como dicen opamp y hazard_1998. 
gracias por la ayuda y si quieren que ponga las fomulas me dicen.





hazard_1998 dijo:


> estimado elektrico, sin hilar muy fino (descontando las inductancias parasitas de source del mosfet y del layout, inductancias parasitas de drain, que actuan en conjunto con la capacidad miller etc) el tiempo necesario para conmutar la compuerta de dicho mosfet, aplicando una corriente determinada, es simple de calcular, ya que si consideramos que hay que transferir una carga de electrones desde el driver a la compuerta de dicho mosfet y sabiendo cual es la corriente a la cual se carga dicha compuerta. podemos definir que, ΔT = Q/I
> Q es la carga de compuerta total Qg(en realidad es la carga de compuerta total equivalente, teniendo en cuenta la carga miller) e I es la corriente a la cual se carga dicha compuerta.
> 
> tomando por ejemplo el IRFZ44N:
> ...



Hola gracias por la informacióndel pdf


----------



## ruben90 (Ene 5, 2016)

Hola, yo igual tengo mi duda de como calcular el rise time para un mosfet IRRZ44N, la cuestion es que no tengo osciloscopio y pues estoy en vacaciones y los profesores de vacaciones (valga la redundancia).

Igual e leido diferentes libros, en ingles y español, pero al pareces todos usan el rise time para una frecuencia de conmutación de 1MHz, ya que todos los datasheet ponen esa frecuencia de referencia.

Yo utilizó una frecuencia de 1kHz, y pense 
 que no sería la misma, o si? A caso es independiente de la frecuencia. Pense que a dicha frecuencia (1kHz) el rise time seria alrededor de los microsegundos (us), asi la corriente Ig seria de unos cuantos miliamperios (mA).

Alguien sabe algo al respecto?


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Ene 5, 2016)

ruben90 dijo:


> Hola, yo igual tengo mi duda de como calcular el rise time para un mosfet IRRZ44N, la cuestion es que no tengo osciloscopio y pues estoy en vacaciones y los profesores de vacaciones (valga la redundancia).
> 
> Igual e leido diferentes libros, en ingles y español, pero al pareces todos usan el rise time para una frecuencia de conmutación de 1MHz, ya que todos los datasheet ponen esa frecuencia de referencia.
> 
> ...


Lo siento caro Don ruben90 , pero sin un bueno osciloscopio , un generador de pulsos y un bueno Driver para no falsear las medidas  disponible en las manos : ! nada puede sener hecho !       
Att, 
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## ruben90 (Ene 5, 2016)

Pense que abria una fórmula, gracias de todos modos.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Ene 5, 2016)

Deafortunadamente la curriente (esa es AC) de Gate del transistor MosFet depende de muchos factores , ejenplo : Capacitancia del Gate de lo transistor en queston , Frequenzia de conmutación , Inpedancia de salida del Driver (esa cuanto menor mejor aun ) de Gate , Tensión del Gate pico a pico,etc, etc....
Att, 
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## ruben90 (Ene 5, 2016)

Es que utilizaba un driver en totem para activar el gate del tramsistor, pero a la hora de redactar el reporte y hacer las gráficas, me di cuenta que con el mismo pin del pic lo podía activar (ton = 500ns, Vgs = 5V, Io = 25mA máx.) pero cómo usó f =1kHz, pensé que seria mayor el rango de tr (entre 1 a 10 us).

La carga solo consume 4A. Y trabaja a 12V.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Ene 5, 2016)

Bueno hablando a grueso modo puedes determinar la reactancia del Gate de un transistor MosFet para una determinada frequenzia de comutación , la curriente del Gate es la tensión de pico del driver (VGS) dibidido por la reactancia calculada. 
Ahora yo no se si un PIC tiene un "FanOut" (capacidad en fornir curriente) suficiente para esa demanda , hay la nesecidad de un Driver que puede sener un Toten Pole de transistores o mismo un CI (circuito integrado) especifico para esa función .
Creo que 5,0 Voltios es una tensión mediocre para cerriar efectivamente  lo canal Dreno Y Supridouro de muchos MosFets de potenzia , seguramente ese MosFet funcionara en su región linear ( como un resistor) .
Att, 
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## ruben90 (Ene 5, 2016)

Medi la corriente con el driver (totem pole) y me da un consumo de 3.95 A y con el puro PIC me da 3.94 A, el VDS1 (totem pole) = 70mV y VDS2 = 80mV,
Creo que se cumple la condición VDS < VGS - Vth, y la resistencia seria de 0.02 ohms.
Pero podría usar una compuerta CMOS (cd4049, entradas en paralelo) para mejorar la respuesta.
Y el día que entrege el proyecto lo mido con un osciloscopio de la escuela.
Muchas gracias por tus respuestas.


----------

